# Could It be Twins? Help



## Briseyda

Hello everyone, im new here and currently 17w 3d pregnat with my first baby. At 10w 2d i had my first ultrasound and was not so clear. Doc said everything was ok and only one baby. But around 11w i started feeling a little bump inside me which might be normal, at 13 week started feeling movements and even hiccups! Maybe all that is normal but what makes me think it might be 2 is because at 13 weeks my baby started popping up in the mornings and the baby size felt to big to me, ive also felt 2 little bodys/bumps one small one bigger and they are always together next to eachother, ive also caught 2 pulses/Hiccups on different part of the bump and slightly uneven pulse, that made me wonder if it was 2 babys. Heres a picture of the ultrasound, and on the right side could that be the other baby?


----------



## mridula

I don't know how you could tell that there are 2 babies when you touch your belly or heard 2 heartbeats, because I would definitely trust the doctor's word in this, they know it better. They would hardly make a miss when detecting number of sacs and number of fetuses during the first Ultrasound scan.


----------



## dizzy65

You can always go for another ultrasound if you want to make 100 percent sure


----------



## Briseyda

dizzy65 said:


> You can always go for another ultrasound if you want to make 100 percent sure

I know, and i was supposed to have an appointment weeks ago! But with this quarantine i cant go ☹️ i i live in Maldives and its iot easy to travel right now. Which is why i ask here


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think it is unlikely they would miss a second baby, although it has happened


----------



## Deethehippy

When I was pregnant with twins I felt so different even by 12 weeks. My belly felt fuller and walking felt so different to singletons. I also had more sickness and a much bigger belly. I know it’s not the same for everyone but I think you would be quite big by now and it’d be hard for the doctors and midwives to miss. Why not request another scan or tell them about your concerns at the 20 week one? There is conditions which leave one baby much smaller than the other and they need to be monitored closely but I am sure the scans would have detected this. Good luck with your pregnancy.


----------

